# November Woods



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

I heard this orchestral piece today for the first time in 20 years - I remember a live performance in the 1990's by the Halle at the Bridgewater Hall in Manchester.

I really enjoyed this music although this is the wrong time of the year!

I rarely hear of Arnold Bax - but looking on Wikipedia he was quite a prolific composer including 7 symphonies.

Can anybody suggest a personal favourite I could start with?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

An easily approachable piece is _Tintagel._ Other than that, try the 7th symphony .

Also, while this is also totally out of season, try _Christmas Eve_.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My favorite Bax piece is also the first I heard by him; In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet. Beautiful piece that I enjoy very much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No 4 for me , Naxos Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.
Not to expensive either.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Becca said:


> An easily approachable piece is _Tintagel._ Other than that, try the 7th symphony .
> 
> Also, while this is also totally out of season, try _Christmas Eve_.


I agree with the recommendation of _Tintagel_. This piece is quintessential Bax, in the sort of way that the _Egmont_ Overture is quintessential Beethoven or the _Figaro_ Overture is quintessential Mozart. I know that it is the piece by Bax that I've most listened to over the years, having several interpretations in my collection, both on LP and CD.

I also have two complete symphony box sets which I treasure, and have picked up various readings of the symphonies on individual discs. Off hand I recall being quite moved by Symphonies 3 and 4, but I have found all of the Bax symphonies treasure troves. They remain indispensable to my listening habit.

From _Tintagel_ and the Symphonies one will eventually desire to reach out to other Bax works. And there is a substantial list of them: a number of tone poems and orchestral works, including concerti for violin, cello, and piano, and some chamber music. Few of these pieces will disappoint, and it proves easy to become a Bax fan.

But take on the _Tintagel_. If that doesn't sell you on Bax, you won't find the notion in anything else the man wrote.


----------



## fireflyinjuly (May 13, 2017)

Thank you.

I will begin with Tintagel.

I am looking forward to exploring the music of the relatively unknown composer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite composers.

I'd recommend November woods (so, good start...) and Tintagel for the tone poems, symphonies 3 and 6 for starters, the violin concerto, the string quartets and the harp quintet. But if you continue to like what you hear, do explore the rest.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't heard much Bax at all, but the *Symphony No. 1* is a favourite.

There is this combination of lyrical, expressive lines along with intermittent, cacophonous outbursts which is strangely captivating. And then there is just that _sound_ that opens the Lento - and it is entirely intoxicating.


----------

